# Hit the flat.....   Cant seem to find the motivation.



## Soocom1 (Aug 28, 2020)

Well I hit the flat, the wall, the bump, the pothole, the black hole, whatever you want to call it. 

It may pass in a while, but right now I cant even seem to pick up my cell phone camera and shoot. 
Plus the few times I have lately the work is total garbage.  

In fact I am finding it hard to even look at some equipment and have no motivation to do any work at all. 

Is this a symptom of post-covid?   IDK. 

How many of you have had this?


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't get too hung up on it.  It happens to us all in some way or other and not just in photography.

If I feel like doing something I'll do it, if I can't be bothered or don't have the motivation I don't.  As long as my actions are not having a detrimental effect on those that mean something to me then all is good.  Glass half full and all that.  Simple!!!!


----------



## Strodav (Aug 28, 2020)

In a similar situation and just starting to pull out of it somewhat.  My local photography club stopped having meetings, so I can't feed on the energy of my fellow photographers.  Even stopped logging into my usual photography forums for a few months and lost motivation to study photography (PP, composition, ...).  I am at high risk for Covid-19 so have been pretty much self quarantined and that is stopping me from going to my favorite shooting spots and looking for new ones.  I am starting to get back to it learning more about macro photography, focus stacking etc., which I can do around the house, and I have submitted a couple of shots to the forums -> photo themes -> weekly challenge, but until a vaccine is available, it will be hard to get back to being fully engaged.  Good luck and let us know if you find a magic bullet.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 28, 2020)

It happens...............


----------



## weepete (Aug 28, 2020)

Yeah, happens to me from time to time. This year the opposite happened for me, I've been snap happy since the travel limit was relaxed and even getting some site work that's taking me to some far flung places. 

But every few years it hits and then I just put the camera down for a bit and eventually I hit on something that makes me want to dust off the cobwebs. I just roll with it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 28, 2020)

Just hang tight and wait for the next wave.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 29, 2020)

It will pass - and unless your job is photography - why worry?

It's a bit like saying; "I've not felt like collecting stamps for a while" ..... just do something else until the urge to create images returns.

I felt the same way last year - but realized it was because I was unhappy with the response to my photos online, and this was causing the demotivation.  So I stopped posting for a few weeks - as I really take photos for myself and my family anyway.

Online posting can be a addictive, you get a small 'high' when you get a positive comment, or a bad trip when you get negative critique - so I went cold turkey.  And when I started posting again I was more aware that this was not the reason I take photos.

Also - buying a cheap, manual lens from a second hand shop, wacking on an adapter, and going out shooting always revitalises me.  A different lens changes my view of the world - it's like going on holiday!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2020)

This happens with all hobies or interests at some time or another.

Best approach is not to force it. Take abrake if needed and then assess what YOU want to get out of photography.
Is it to get out and take an image you enjoy? To learn a new technique? Have fun while at the same time creating memories? Only you can answer this.
Try to look back at the time when you first noticed when the wall began to show. Can you identify the possible why or catalist for it?
Sometimes just sitting down and recognising what or why something is happening can aid you in dertermining a refreshed start.

Hope it passes and you get back to enjoying the journey.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Sep 1, 2020)

That is why my hobbies go in spurts, photography, music, ham radio and a host of others. It gives the mind a break. But even when off on some tangent, your mind still recognizes a good photo opportunity and thinks "Shucks no camera".


----------



## marmle (Sep 4, 2020)

Sounds familiar,  same thing happened to me last year and post lock down it took me a long time to find the motivation to go out and start taking photos again.


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 4, 2020)

marmle said:


> Sounds familiar,  same thing happened to me last year and post lock down it took me a long time to find the motivation to go out and start taking photos again.


Our dear beloved Gov. (MLG) has sidestepped full opening, but most of us are just flippant and ignoring it for the most part.  

I may go out and about this weekend. Its Labor Day on Monday in the US and we as a collective bunch of malcontents in this state will probably flaunt it en mass.


----------



## Strodav (Sep 4, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> marmle said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds familiar,  same thing happened to me last year and post lock down it took me a long time to find the motivation to go out and start taking photos again.
> ...



Please be careful.  Cases really spiked 2 weeks after the 4th of July here in SE Texas.  They are just starting to come down now.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2020)

I have found the answer to this problem : _never get good at it._ If you're stubborn like me, you will always strive to beat the challenge and therefore never lose sight of the goal


----------



## star camera company (Sep 5, 2020)

I discovered years ago my photography was “Ok” but my real interests were with the gear.  So, now I consider myself 80% Collector, 20% user.  This actually is not a bad thing.  Covid made me stay home, the collection is there, and I enjoy looking at and fondling them.  Remember, people who collect elephant guns seldom shoot elephants with them :/)


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 5, 2020)

your just resting..getting all your ducks in a row.. you will be back.. and then it will be great again...lol


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 5, 2020)

It happens in every walk of life
Writers block is just another version
I noticed that someone posted not to force it, very sound advice.
If you force it, regardless of hobby, it works out to be hard work, there is non of the flow that you get when you are enjoying the project/subject. Also if you start to force in our case a photo session then you are so intent on getting that image you could miss another opitunity, that you normally would have seen.
Try something like throwing a hand full of mixed coins on the floor/table top. Let your mind wander and see what images come to mind. You don’t have to have the camera, just let the mind fill the blanks 
If something really good comes up then you have a whole new subject to photograph


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 6, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I have found the answer to this problem : _never get good at it._ If you're stubborn like me, you will always strive to beat the challenge and therefore never lose sight of the goal


Pssst @Derrel that was a weak attempt at humor


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Sep 9, 2020)

When I get bored I tackle some thing I am not good at. In  my case it is still-life photography.

I try lots of shots but I still am not ready to post any. It does keep the mind active though.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 9, 2020)

Been there, done that, will likely do it again. Like gas it'll pass.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Been there, done that, will likely do it again. Like gas it'll pass.



Yuk!!


----------



## John Fantastic (Oct 12, 2020)

I draw my energy from my photo shoot buddies. They are the one who calls me and ask me to join them for a photoshoot. Now with Covid all of these has stop. I have not shot anything for the last 6 months. but my new mobile phone is giving me the extra energy to shoot . I hope its not a novelty that will soon quickly pass away.


----------



## mrca (Oct 12, 2020)

Ron nailed it.  Get out of your comfort zone.  The old adage about so many women and so little time applies to photography.   What genres have you been shooting, try another or alter what you had been doing.  I am a portraitist  so switched to street photography to keep sharp.  I also photo things not people, buildings, signs, documenting this shut down.  I am shooting more film and that will jar you awake and you will come out of this a better photographer for it.  I got a back pack and take my 10 lb MF film camera in the field.   the images are stunning.  Less expensive is the 35 mm film but the grain in 3200 b&w or skin tones and colors of portra are fantastic.  And you get to wait a couple weeks to get your scans back.  Decades ago  I did an long term project, got the two great books on the history of photography and started with 1840 and tried to produce what they did with their plates and gear then progressed right up to modern times.   Tuck those skills away and they will be more to add to your repetoire not to mention develop an understanding of who came before us.


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Its been 4 months so far. 

Sorta like having been eating nothing but burgers for a while, I got burgered out. 

I am feeling twinges to play again, but still not quite there.  


i might look at a full frame mirrorless to get back in the mode, but its still feeling off. 

If we wind up getting more stimuli, I might drop money on a FF orr a HAM radio or both.


----------



## PJM (Dec 25, 2020)

When my wife says things like that the answer is always "both".


----------



## mrca (Dec 25, 2020)

A book that changed my life was Drawing from the Right Side of the Brain.  I bought it to do pencil drawings to sharpen my highlight/ shadow awareness and placement with my lights, but instead learned to get to the creative, left side of the brain.    The first few exercises made my brain hurt and blood spurt from my eyeballs.    Now, I spend the first half hour of a session giving them the crap they want and by then am over to the L side of the brain and the magic happens.   Had a Nat Geo photographer tell me decades ago that when he got to a new country, it took him a day or so to get into what he called the zone.  I think he meant to the L side of the brain.  I also learned I could draw, if I had known that 40 years ago, I would  carry an easel, canvas and paint on location, en plein air, instead of a freaking truck full of photo gear.  You might give it a try as it could transform your work without reliance on gear and get your juices really flowing.  Gear is just tools, creativity, priceless.


----------



## Geenphoto (Jan 22, 2021)

I understand hitting the flat spot.  When I got married and all of the sudden had three teenaged children in the house my photography took a back seat.  My priorities changed.  Well, now seven year later I have two in the military and one living on her own and going to school.  Yeah, Empty nesters!  I wanted to get the camera back out and restart my hobby.  Damned COVID!  I guess I will figure out a way.  I was able to get some portraits of the kids when they were home for Christmas but not a lot else.  I will figure it out though, and so will you.


----------



## mrca (Jan 22, 2021)

Copnsider street photography, landscape, seascape, architecture. macro.  The book 52 assignments for Street photography will keep you busy for a long time.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Given now that I was asked to do a wedding, I have been begrudgingly picking up the camera to shoot whatever i can muster. 
but I have to admit, its been taught to hold interest.   

Part in part I think is the sheer lack of desire brought on by everything so heavily regulated and manipulated over COVID.   simply put the new "mandates" to even photograph the wild is stymied because of politics. 

i'm trying, but its tough.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 28, 2021)

Had to back out of the wedding. 

Cameras were not functioning properly and confidence in doing them is in the tank. 

Just seems like when I have picked up camera lately, the photos are nothing but garbage.


----------



## nokk (Jan 28, 2021)

Soocom1 said:


> Had to back out of the wedding.
> 
> Cameras were not functioning properly and confidence in doing them is in the tank.
> 
> Just seems like when I have picked up camera lately, the photos are nothing but garbage.



do something else.  find another hobby and come back to photography when you've got your mojo back.  no use turning it into something frustrating that you don't enjoy.


----------



## Strodav (Jan 28, 2021)

Got the first Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine today. 2nd scheduled for 2/15. My camera and long glass told me to plan on glamping in a national forest for a week early in March. Wildlife / birding / flora / landscapes / starscapes here we come. It is amazing how my spirit has soared and my motivation has returned.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Jan 28, 2021)

Shooting daily for a newspaper, I ran into this occasionally. When this happened. I took one camera, one lens and walked around looking for something to shoot. Seems kind of stupid, I know, but it helped jump start my creativity.

Good luck with overcoming this.


----------

